# Tape for pendents Question



## RDH79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone use the Ducttape Double sided tape for pendents? I am getting alot of flex and movement. I round the corners and shape the front. It stays put. But when I drill the hole and round the edges it moves and throws it out of round. Is the duct tape too thick and soft? I never used the double sided turners tape so I dont know how thick it is. The duct tape is a little on the thik side. I thought I would ask before i ordered turners tape.  Thanks  Rich H.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 28, 2009)

Rich,

If you have a big box store, pick up a roll of carpet tape (two sided).  If you can find one that is not "cross-hatched" like strapping tape, it is better, but if you have to settle for that stuff, it works, too.  Just tougher to remove .


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea the duct brand Double sided tape is really spongy like. It sticks good but flexes. Is carpet tape very thick?


----------



## smitty (Aug 28, 2009)

I tried carpet tape it was to spongy and would let the pendant move.  I now use 3M double sided scotch tape I picked up at Staples.  I make sure both surfaces are clean, never have any trouble.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 28, 2009)

DUCK makes two kinds one that is foam double sided tape and one that is on some type fabric probably Mylar the one on fabric isn't very thick,


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Allen Just called my wife and guess where she was at .  Staples     So I told her to get me a roll of the 3m I,'ll give it a try Its cheaper that Rocklers  Thanks Rich H.


----------



## smitty (Aug 28, 2009)

Rich let me know how it works for you.  I wipe both surfaces with alcohol and let dry before I apply the tape and pendant, then I will apply pressure with the tail stock.  It works for me.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm having this same problem with my PR pendants,any movement causes chips.Hmm something will fix it but what???Victor


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well Allen I tried it. And well it is a little better. IOn the first try I over  lapped the tape it it was flexy. So then I tried with not overlaping. I applied alot of pressure while I rounded the corners and when I slide the tailstock back it seemed pretty tight. I think I was getting a little sticky build up on the mounting block also. Sanded it off and it held great. Thanks for the info   Rich H.


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 28, 2009)

I  just got a roll of Carpet tape at Harbour Freight, $4.99. It is super sticky, and held on the first pendant I turned and drilled.

Dave


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 28, 2009)

I could not find the double sided duct tape so I am using turners tape and it works great but I have to use Acetone to remove it from the pendant.


----------



## igran7 (Aug 28, 2009)

I use double sided Duct Tape from Wally World and in my opinion it works better than Turners Tape, I have a roll of that as well.  The Duct Tape I got isn't the spongy type.

I used to use a piece of pressboard taped on Richard's aluminum backer plate and tape the blank on the pressboard...until it broke.  (the tape never worked very well either)Now I use a piece of scrap Maple instead taped on the backer plate and the tape sticks forever.  Perhaps the tape isn't the problem, but the material you are sticking it to is the problem.  It was the issue for me anyway.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 29, 2009)

I could not find the double sided duct tape at Wally World, was it in the paint dept? Maybe mine just does carry it.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 29, 2009)

www.golfworks.com

Go to the clubmaking area or search grip tape.

I've been using this (use it for clubs I make and regrip).  I didn't know there was a problem with double sided tape until I read it here.  I've not had a bit of trouble with golf club grip tape.  It is a difference I guess, they do have an industry standard for the stickiness of the tape.


----------



## igran7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> I could not find the double sided duct tape at Wally World, was it in the paint dept? Maybe mine just does carry it.



Yup, I found it in the paint dept. at Wally's.  It was pretty hard to find, it's mixed up with all the other duct tapes.  The actual tape is white and the packaging is green and says "double sided Duck Tape" with the little duck mascot on the packaging.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope the duct tape works since I just bought a roll last month. I just wish I could find time to get into the shop and try it out.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 29, 2009)

A good tip for getting the paper off once you stick it down is to cut the paper with a dull knife, it will cut the paper, but not the cloth backing material and leaves something to grab to peel it off.
 I asked in the paint department at Wally World and the guy said NOPE never heard of it! the fool was standing right in front of it DUH.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

